# Boston or South New Hampshire gamers?



## Djeta Thernadier (May 27, 2003)

Hi all,

     I am new to the boards here. My boyfriend and I are looking for a game , (D&D 3 E) to join weeknights in the Boston area. Is anyone looking for two new players?
     We actually reside in Methuen MA, near NH, so an early evening start time would be good.   We would be available to play after 4:30 PM.
      Here's a little background info on us. I have been around  gaming for about 9 years but only really started playing D&D about 4 months ago. I love it, hence I really want to join another game. He has been playing for over 15 years and is currently the GM of two games (hence, looking for a game to play in and not run). We are looking for gamers in their mid 20's - early 30's who play with a good mix of role playing and combat. 

       So, if anyone would like to adopt us  please write me at 
DjetaThernadier@yahoo.com. 

        Have a splendid day.
                                         ~Sheri


----------



## Piratecat (May 28, 2003)

Welcome to the boards!

In addition to posting here, you may want to leave a message at the three major game stores in Boston: Pandemonium (The Garage on JFK St, Harvard Square), Your Move Games (Davis Square), and The Compleat Strategist (Mass Ave in Boston, near Boylston). I think that Boston Gamers has a e-mailing list (and they used to have a web site at bostongamers.org, but it may be defunct), and that D&D Meetup web site may or may not give good results. One thing's for sure, though; there are lots of gamers in Boston.

I run a d20 game once a month at Pandemonium. Tomorrow's game is full, but I'll try to give you a heads up on the next one. It might be a fun way to meet some folk.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info   I will check that out. 

Sheri


----------



## Morrow (May 28, 2003)

You can find the Bostongamers list  here. 

Morrow


----------

